# my tegu is acting weird like sleeping in her swimming bin



## lawrence ulmenstine (Oct 17, 2016)

ok im not sure if i should be worrying but one of my BW tegus has been spending alot of time the last 7 hrs in the water. i keep taking her out thinking she might drown in her little swimming hole thing i put in the enclosure for her and him to cool off. but since i changed it when i got home from work i checked on her 3 times. each like a hr or so apart and she keeps going to sleep in her water. should i be worrying. shes actually sleeping in her swimming area and its been like 4 hrs straight. i keep checking making sure shes ok. but now im freaking out she never did this

also let me say im a first time tegu owner and dont know much more then what i read. my enclosure is 8x4x4 with 2 foot of substrate i made this for my savannah monitor and its really humid in there due to the insulation and sealed unit. now its just about 100 to 110 in the enclosure at most times. not like its only one spot. should i maybe lower a light and put vents on there. to try to cool this down.. seems very humid. when i open it up .. and they been sleeping alot too. but im not used to her being in the water like this.. this is the first day she has done this for hours. also how long should hte light be on .. is there a time limit? should i get a night light? help


----------



## dpjm (Oct 19, 2016)

100 to 110 is way too hot for the entire enclosure. That should be the approximate temperature of the basking zone. The rest of the enclosure should be much cooler, ranging from 90 to 75. Your tegu is taking actions to cool its body down by soaking in the tub.


----------



## lawrence ulmenstine (Oct 21, 2016)

they mated.. that is why they were acting like this.. they been mating i guess now.. so now im not sure if i should seperate em or what.


----------



## beardeddragon111 (Oct 21, 2016)

Its not because they mated its because of what dpmj has already stated. It will not live long with an ambient temp of 100-110.


----------



## lawrence ulmenstine (Oct 21, 2016)

i fixed this problem aleady..


----------

